

HN Offer: Free Tax Advice - Case Studies from follow HN Hackers - camz

Hiyo,<p>I've offered tax help on HN a few times now and I've always gotten really interesting questions.  I figured it'd be better to document them for everyone to read so that everyone can learn from their problems.  I've edited the info to keep everyone's identity private out of respect but felt that the educational value was worth the extra effort on my part. =)<p>I'm going to try to update the page at least once a day because I have a huge backlog of questions that I wanted to document.<p>Thusfar, I've documented a question on section 83(b) election which is important for anyone working in startups and Estimated Tax Payments.<p>Please let me know if this was a good idea because these write-ups do take up a good amount of time...  I don't want to keep doing them if they aren't offering the value I'm hoping for.<p>Please feel free to keep the questions coming to cameronkeng@gmail.com or post them below and I'll get back to you all. =D<p>best,
Cam.<p>link-&#62;  http://cameronkeng.com/category/case-study/
======
stephenbez
Thanks for the advice. I've had the same exact question about quarterly
estimated tax payments.

Could you add links to the sources where you got this information such as the
IRS? I'd like to investigate some of the topics further.

Where did you learn about this information? From your fight with the IRS? Do
you know of any book or guide on taxes for small businesses?

------
trussi
+1

I found the case studies very educational. I'm looking forward to more of
them!

Can you post links to new ones on HN as they become available?

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
camz
Heys. I'm glad that they're being used. I'll definitely post the updates as
they come. Thanks!

------
gregpilling
clickable <http://cameronkeng.com/category/case-study/>

